# Carte mère ? Carte graphique ? Quel coût ?



## Jean40 (21 Septembre 2008)

- Problème de connexion avec macupdate (voir la discussion récente "macupdate out" sous la rubrique "applications non Apple"). 
- Impossibilité de mettre certains fichiers à la poubelle. 
- Ecran strié et couleurs bizarres (pas modifiable via les préférences système).
 J'ai finalement été amené à porter mon iMac G5 en réparation. Qu'est-ce qui m'attend ?
- Remplacement de la carte mère ou de la carte graphique ? Et à quel coût ? Quelques indications m'aideraient pour pouvoir comparer le devis qui va me parvenir.
- Cela pourrait-il être lié à l'utilisation de jeux (notamment Rainbow Web et autres) ?
Merci déjà de vos avis et réactions.


----------



## ntx (21 Septembre 2008)

Carte mère et carte graphique vont ensemble puisque cette dernière est soudée sur la première. Si ton Mac n'est plus sous garantie, ce qui doit être le cas pour un G5, ça sera sûrement plus intéressant d'en acheter un neuf ou une occas récente
Mais avant il faudrait vérifier que ton iMac ne fait pas partie d'une série à problèmes référencée par Apple qui prendrait alors en charge le changement de CM.


----------



## Jean40 (21 Septembre 2008)

"_Mais avant il faudrait vérifier que ton iMac ne fait pas partie d'une série à problèmes référencée par Apple qui prendrait alors en charge le changement de CM."_
Merci pour ta réponse.
Mais comment savoir si mon iMac fait ou non "partie d'une série à problèmes"?


----------



## ntx (21 Septembre 2008)

De nombreux sujets sur le forum en parlent, je pense qu'il faut aller fouiller sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Jean40 (22 Septembre 2008)

J'ai effectivement trouvé sur le forum l'adresse où l'on trouve la liste des "machines problèmes" couvertes par la garantie Apple. 
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac...ensionprogram/
Il semble bien que mon iMac soit concerné par cette garantie, mais elle n'est valable que dans les 3 ans qui suivent la date d'achat. J'ai acheté mon iMac en juin 2005. J'ai la pénible impression que je suis vu !


----------



## fransoi5978 (22 Septembre 2008)

Essaye tout de même de les appeler ça ne te coutera pas grand chose et si tu arrives à les convaincre que s'il a un soucis sur la carte mère celui ci ne pas pas se résoudre tout seul au bout de 3 ans ! Il date de quand son séjour au SAV ?


----------



## ntx (22 Septembre 2008)

Exact car je pense qu'on peut considérer que la découverte de la malfaçon date du premier retour en SAV qui n'a pas réglé le problème.


----------



## Jean40 (22 Septembre 2008)

Je me suis peut-être mal expliqué, mais il s'agit de mon premier dépôt au SAV depuis l'achat de l'iMac G5. Je négocierai mais sans me faire beaucoup d'illusions.


----------

